# Is PrcViewer dangerous?



## klasku (Sep 11, 2009)

Dear all,

First time here! 

I have a problem with a potentially unwanted program called Prcviewer, located in documents and settings/desktop/smitfraudFix.exe. As I have run Malware programs, could this be a left over from this? I have checked the discussion on Prcviewer here before (link below), but could not figure out if this Prcviewer is a dangerous thing or not? Also my McAfee warns me about Rebood-BD, is this dangerous or not? Thank you so much for your kind help!

http://209.85.229.132/search?q=cach...tml+is+prcviewer+dangerous&cd=1&hl=fi&ct=clnk


----------



## amateur (Jun 14, 2006)

Hi,



> I have a problem with a potentially unwanted program called Prcviewer, located in documents and settings/desktop/smitfraudFix.exe.


It appears that one time you have downloaded the Smitfraudfix.exe to your desktop, and it's part of that tool.

Delete Smitfraudfix from your desktop and the problem should be solved.



> Also my McAfee warns me about Rebood-BD


What's the location McAfee gives you for Rebood-BD?


----------



## klasku (Sep 11, 2009)

Thank you so much!

Removed PrcViewer and will do the scan now. However, I was stupid enough to open the file and it contained some weird stuff. So seems to me that it may not have been legimate after all. Reboot.exe is in the same place as Prcviewer. Does not come up now that I deleted Prcviewer, but will see with a full scan if it's still somewhere. Will post again in case it still comes up.

Thanks you a lot.


----------

